# Another Sled Question



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have completed the construction of my new sled (pic's to follow when finish is completed).
24"x36" with Maple runners.
Based on your previous advice I have used 1/2" birch plywood for the base and used a lamination of same 1/4" birch plywood for the fences. 
Using the 5 cut method I'm at .003 error on a 12" cutoff. Very happy with that.
Using shellac is new to me. I applied a thin coat after sanding with 220 grit and then sanded with the same grit after the first coat had dried. She is smooth as a baby's bottom!
Is that good enough or do I need a few more coats?
I live in central California where we don't have the high humidity but I don't want another warped sled.

Your advice please.

Many thanks,


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Put the same number of shellac coats on both top and bottom surfaces. I would apply shellac until it shines as ply can soak up a lot of shellac.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd put on at least three coats and like gfadvm said get both sides. When you are finished finishing some paste wax on the contact surface will really make it nice.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys.
I have two coats currently top & bottom. (and sides)
I used Zinsser (sp?) Bulls Eye Shellac. They had a spray can version but it was pretty expensive so I went with a pre-mixed quart.
She's pretty shiny right now but I will lightly sand it when it's all dry.
Good idea on the paste wax. I usually just wax the runners but it makes sense to wax the entire bottom.
Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

three coats is plenty… but then wax it… personally I think the liberal paste wax is maybe more important than the shellac.

I sprayed mine with a couple coats of rattle can lacquer then waxed it with Johnson's paste wax.

Wax keeps it slick
the lacquer helps protect it (not so needed) but helps prevent the runners from getting tight when the weather changes. (key to me)


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

I have never tried dragging a baby's bottom across my sawstop.

I'm thinking even with boshield on the saw it would still be subject to some stiction.

I recommend a few more coats.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

This panel sled base is 24X39 with a fence that extends to 60". The base is 1/2" MDO and it weighs a ton, but it slides over the table like no tomorrow. I've done nothing to the base, but notice that sawdust between the table and base makes it even more slippery.

However I do p[olish the table top a couple times a yr with Nu Finish


----------

